# WH doesn't seem to like the consequences of his choices ..



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

I told him if he wanted to see his children, then he'd best ask me. So yesterday he texts me that he wants to take them to the movies, pick them up at noon. I say, when will they return. He says, when movie is done. I say... make a plan, give me a time, not that hard, otherwise they don't go. 

He didn't like that-- WELCOME TO DIVORCE AND VISITATION... wasn't MY decision to end the marriage. 

Then he was pissed I changed the locks and have been piling his stuff in the cellar hatch.... actions meet consequences.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Way to go!


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah I agree - welcome to DIVORCE!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Good job, Lisa  I hope you are proud of yourself.


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

He didn't like it! 

_*Cry me a river...........*_:sleeping:


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

Poor poor ****head


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm proud of you, Lisa.
As one of my old Navy Chiefs used to say, "You done good.".


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

lisa, you keep making it so hard for him to have his cake and eat it. Don't you understand how hard it is for him? After all he doesn't have an ounce of common sense or decency in him.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

This is exactly the right way to go Lisa. I guess it is easier to write this than do it, but for your sake. Keep doing it.
My ex tried to cake eat for 8 months. More and more desperate attempts to engage me in her drama. I slipped up, as we all do but I refused to allow it, on the whole. 
I feel in control of my life, my kids feel safe with me. I laugh sometimes and I have massive anxiety attacks. Can't have it all


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> lisa, you keep making it so hard for him to have his cake and eat it. Don't you understand how hard it is for him? After all he doesn't have an ounce of common sense or decency in him.


Yep this is it exactly... THIS is what you wanted right? Meet the reality of being a divorced dad. Dope


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

He wasn't thinking with his big head.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

That girl... he still isn't..


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

Put some fresh mackeral or halibut in those boxes, as well.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Arnold said:


> Put some fresh mackeral or halibut in those boxes, as well.


:rofl:


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Good for you! I admire your strength!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

My ex started off that way in the beginning too. He moved out but he still wanted to hang out here. When he moved out, he moved to a town an hour away, and he would try to tell me that because he had nowhere else to go (he didn't want to drive the hour back to his place) that he was just going to hang out. I said no. When he refused to leave, I called the cops on him. He actually laughed at me, he thought they wouldn't make him leave because his name was on the house (rental house) I guess my ex husband had forgotten that not only do I have a law degree but I also have a Ba in Criminal Justice, I work with cops on a daily basis because of my job (I am not one myself) but I know a thing or two about how sh*t works. And yes, they told him to get lost.
Stand your ground. Don't let him walk all over you. You're doing good.


----------

